
Snowden Live – Nov 10th around 21:30 UTC - kseistrup
https://www.startpage.com/snowden/
======
dchuk
I don't really follow Snowden closely, but something I've always wondered:
Isn't his ability to provide relevant intel inherently going to decrease as
time goes on? Isn't he essentially in exile right now?

Is he getting fed new information? Stockpile of stuff he hasn't released yet?
Or just whistleblower celebrity at this point?

~~~
dmichulke
Valid questions that don't deserve a downvote.

I trust Snowden more than any politician in the Western world (ok, that's a
low bar) but I also ask myself where from and how he gets the info.

Maybe he's a trusted public multiplier for many anonymous whistleblowers
today. Kind of a one-man Wikileaks without the politics.

~~~
camillomiller
Journalist friends. He's certainly always in contact with Poitras, Greenwald
and possibly many other top-notch investigative journalists. Plus, he
certainly has his own way. He's in exile, not restricted to use a computer.
And well, he's kinda good at that.

------
Twisell
Please let it be like "This is about an exploit that rigged the us election,
an anonymous group have successfully demonstrated at real scale that
electronic voting will never be sufficiently auditable to be trusted. Now
let's breath and go vote again with good old paper."

------
benevol
Does anybody know what it will be about?

~~~
noobermin
This seems a little fishy, not a hint of what it's about, and the two main
links are for their firefox extension and setting their page as your home
page...

~~~
benevol
I actually use their search engine, and TBH, it's a very solid Google
replacement, without the tracking (your search data still does go to Google,
though).

------
anotheryou
Will we see how he is eating cereal?

serious, but still vague answer from another comment quoting from the
newsletter: "Livestream Q&A"

------
LargeCompanies
What about a Chelsea Manning live/reality show too?

